# Playoffs - Game 4: Phoenix @ San Antonio



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* May 30th, 2005, 7:30 PM (Central Time)*









vs.











Game 1: Spurs 121, Suns 114 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 41 points, 9 rebounds
Tim Duncan - 28 points, 15 rebounds, 4 assists
Steve Nash - 29 points, 13 assists, 4 rebounds 


Game 2: Spurs 111, Suns 108 

Leaders:
Amare Stoudemire - 37 points, 8 rebounds
Steve Nash - 29 points, 15 assists, 5 rebounds 
Tim Duncan - 30 points, 8 rebounds


Game 3: Spurs 102, Suns 92 

Leaders:
Tim Duncan - 33 points, 15 rebounds, 3 blocks
Amare Stoudemire - 34 points, 11 rebounds 
Manu Ginobili - 18 points, 9 rebounds, 4 steals


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*











































































































Will the Spurs finish off the Suns with a sweep? That's the big question going into tonight's game. Phoenix has their backs against the wall for the first time this season, so there's going to be some desperation in tonight's game for them. Yeah, Phoenix wants to win the series, but in Game 4 they are fighting for pride. Hopefully the Spurs don't get comfortable going into this game, because the last thing that needs to happen is that they take this series lightly and allow Phoenix to slowly crawl back in. Again, it's all about the killer instinct. Finish them off here and now, and don't let them go back to Phoenix for another shot at a win. 




*Koko's Key's to Victory:*



- Killer instinct. Come out aggressive offensively and defensively, and just finish the Suns off. The longer you keep them around the more of a problem it's going to become. If the Spurs come out with a killer instinct, the only way the Suns can win is if they just flat-out out play the Spurs.


- Feed off the crowd. In Game 3, the crowd was as loud as I've ever heard it, and I'm expecting it to be even louder this time around. 



- Tony Parker. Once again, Parker is the key. He did a very good job on Nash in Game 3, and offensively he attacked the basket hard, but didn't finish all that well.





I think the Spurs win this game and finish off the series, but I wouldn't be too surprised if Phoenix gets a win. They are literally done for if they lose this game, and I think that has settled in with the Phoenix players. 



Prediction: Spurs 109, Suns 102


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This is the only game of this series now that I could understand if the Spurs lost. The suns are going to be agreessive, with a do or die mentality. They are going to give it everything they got. I am still predicting a win for SA, but I think it will be probably pretty close.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Sweep sweep sweep!!!!!!!!!

:clap: :banana: :twave: nfire:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Go DJ! said:


> Sweep sweep sweep!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :clap: :banana: :twave: nfire:



I agree. I want Duncan to have some nice rest on that Ankle before the Maimi series. :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll be at the game again guys, so hopefully we can get some posts going in here. 



Starting next Game Thread or next round, we're going to have to add incentives for posting in these game threads, because we're not getting much interest in here.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

A couple of notes for tonight's game, and both seem to favor the Spurs:



http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...YSA053005.2S.BKNspurs.notebook.2c2ba5f09.html





> Phoenix forward Amare Stoudemire said he hyperextended his right elbow during Saturday's game.
> 
> Stoudemire, who sustained the injury while dunking early in the third quarter, had a bag of ice on his elbow as he spoke to reporters after the Suns' practice Sunday.
> 
> ...


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I want a sweep! Not much to really say about how to play. Just keep doing what we have been doing. Get the ball to TD, play defense, and run when we can. Also keep the TO's low. Finish them off TONIGHT!

Prediction
Spurs 105
Suns 97


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

It's weird, down 3 at the end of the first quarter despite having 7 more offensive rebounds than the Suns

I think Suns take this one

Also, great play by Manu to finish the 1st


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Theo! said:


> It's weird, down 3 at the end of the first quarter despite having 7 more offensive rebounds than the Suns
> 
> I think Suns take this one
> 
> Also, great play by Manu to finish the 1st



I think the Suns are going to have to do a lot more than this if they want to take the game. They are running the ball well, but again.. Unless someone else but Steve Nash attempts to play defense.. And I stress the word attempts... There not going to win this one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a series Horry is having. :banana:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I can't believe he's averaging 10/7, this guy is amazing


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are playing well in spurts. Our defense is so-so tonight. We are a lot more lax on the three tonight than in past nights and our transition defense has been at its worst tonight. However we are playing very well offensively(Manu is possessed) and we are getting every offensive rebound possible. I think we tighten up defensively in the 2nd half and put this game away.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Up seven to start the third, I'd love to see you guys close out tonight.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I'd like to see us shut down Q, and the JJ's in the 2nd half. We are doing a reasonably well job on Nash and Amare will always get his points. If we stop those guys from getting their 3 point looks and getting to the basket then we should win. Just a side note, Joe Johnson has been guarding Manu this game from what I have seen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I went to see Star Wars (kick @$$!) and got home and turned the t.v. on just in time to see Manu brick a wide open jump shot at the buzzer to end the third quarter. It was good to see that they weren't down by 12 anymore like they were when we got out of the car though.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Udrih for 3 to cut the spurs deficit to 6!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Clutch Horry, for a quick hoop and getting fouled.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Horry with the and1...but misses the freebie! :curse:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Horry with the and1...but misses the freebie! :curse:



He was to close to the basket.. He seems to perfer being out past the three point line. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Amare tries to spin on Bowen but falls on his @$$ :biggrin: . He clearly fell on himself but the reffs call it on Bowen anyways :nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Ya'll jynxed Duncan's feebies! He's 2 for 7, after air balling one :nonono:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'm listening to Points of Authority rite now and the lyrics are perfect for Phoenix: "Forfiet the game before someone else takes you out of the frame, puts your name to shame. Cover up your face. You can't run the race. The pace is too fast. You just won't last" :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Udrih misses the three, but Duncan gets the put back :clap: Spurs down 5


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

*GIINOOOBIIILLLIIIIIIII!!!*

Manu hits the three ball to bring the spurs within 2! :banana:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

scrolling up, I just noticed I'm not alone. Good to see you here CDracing. I thought I was ganna be alone for this one. I didn't even plan on posting since no one else was here, but I promised Koko I would and I don't want texan getting mad again :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nash gets the continuation after the first call said he wouldn't. The reffs made the rite choice the second time...just not one I wanted  Spurs now down by 7 again.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

HORRY MISSES THE EASIEST PUT BACK IN THE HISTOY OF THE NBA!!!!! :curse: 

And they call him Big Shot Bob :nonono:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> scrolling up, I just noticed I'm not alone. Good to see you here CDracing. I thought I was ganna be alone for this one. I didn't even plan on posting since no one else was here, but I promised Koko I would and I don't want texan getting mad again :biggrin:



Haha, im always here. I got no life.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The reffs make a horrible call on Bowen, but we got what looked like a make up call IMO


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Horry is a GOD!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> HORRY MISSES THE EASIEST PUT BACK IN THE HISTOY OF THE NBA!!!!! :curse:
> 
> And they call him Big Shot Bob :nonono:


HA! I ate my words! THANK GOD!

Horry makes a three ball to pull the spurs within one! :banana:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

If anyone ever says Horry doesnt deserve six rings (Will be six rings after this year), im gonna vomit on them.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

OMFG! Where's the freakin T?!!?!?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

ezealen said:


> OMFG! Where's the freakin T?!!?!?


ok....it's a double T...for some bizzare reason...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, wtf was that call? I dont get it...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Are you telling me that after throwing a player onto the ground like a rag doll, the guy who did the throwing got to shoot free throws...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bowen for three! Spurs down 1 with a minute left.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Maybe I missed something, but that call was really bad from what I saw.... 

And then a total offensive foul just now by Amare... And they didnt call it.... WTF is going on....


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Great pass while falling out of bounds by Nash but the suns got away with an offensive foul to go up by 3 with 42 seconds left. Come on Spurs!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I am never a person that complains about referring. But this is probably the worest called game Ive seen throught the entire Spurs playoff run. This quater is just so horrid in calls, it makes me sick. :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Are you telling me that after throwing a player onto the ground like a rag doll, the guy who did the throwing got to shoot free throws...


Timmy fouled him before that. That's why he got freebies.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, Amare is the honorary Shaq in this game.. He is.. I guess allowed to foul.. While the others are not...


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

WHAT THE CRAP?! Phoenix got away with everything! This game is over now


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

That was a total pile of crap.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Wow. Refs really blew this one at the end. First they miss the obvious goaltend call by Amare Stoudemire which would have cut the game to 1 point Phoenix lead. Then they missed the over the back by Amare(I think) that allowed Phoenix to keep the ball alive. This really sucks, b/c this series could easily be over if the game was officiated correctly.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I don't mind not getting the sweep, I didn't expect one. I don't mind losing a game in this series, I expected to lose alot more than this. But when the reffs insure you lose, that's just wrong. The Suns got away with everything at the end of this game. I didn't see the begining, so I can't say anything about that, but the end of this game was just bull. I'm through. I can't take anymore crap.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> Wow. Refs really blew this one at the end. First they miss the obvious goaltend call by Amare Stoudemire which would have cut the game to 1 point Phoenix lead. Then they missed the over the back by Amare(I think) that allowed Phoenix to keep the ball alive. This really sucks, b/c this series could easily be over if the game was officiated correctly.


I just saw the replay of that block: amazing. He got all ball, and there was no doubt in my mind that it wasn't goal tending. I just don't know how Amare didn't sprain his wrist there. That had to hurt. 

So you can't really complain about that one, but that still doesn't justify the fact that the suns got away with alot of bull tonight.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I don't mind not getting the sweep, I didn't expect one. I don't mind losing a game in this series, I expected to lose alot more than this. But when the reffs insure you lose, that's just wrong. The Suns got away with everything at the end of this game. I didn't see the begining, so I can't say anything about that, but the end of this game was just bull. I'm through. I can't take anymore crap.


ya i dont mind not getting the sweep but we can lose this series, suns win the nxt gm at there home floor that they have been playing well at, they steal one in sa then gm7 at there place. this is far from over. our free throw sucked so bad. how can you go 15-15 then go 2-14 or something like that, it wasnt just duncan it was the whole team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm disappointed with the effort. Very disappointed. The aggression was gone, and two of our best players didn't play very well at all. Phoenix had the killer instinct we were supposed to have, and we played with the lack of confidence they were supposed to have. 



Offensively, the Spurs showed why there's doubts about this team winning the championship. The half court offense just absolutely sucked. That was terrible. No ball movement, no aggression, and we didn't hit jumpers, and that allowed Phoenix to crowd Duncan. I'm sickened by Parker's performance, because he played terrible when it counted the most. They didn't respect his jumper, and he shot and missed time and time again. Damn. Defensively we didn't do great by any means, but we didn't do terrible either. Phoenix hit jumpers left and right, and while some of them were open, they hit tough ones at the end when it counted.



What I'm worried about is that Phoenix has confidence and 2 out of the 3 remaining games are in Phoenix. They played the way they were supposed to play in the previous 3 games tonight, and they are going to take that and run with it (No pun intended).


----------

